# [SOLVED] My DSL light won't come on! I miss having Internet. :(



## Herpina (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's my story:

I moved into a new apartment. 1 wall jack only. Windows 7. Toshiba Portege R705-P25. I got AT&T high-speed DSL turned on and then went to hook up my first (of 3) modems. The TP-Link 8816's ADSL light wouldn't turn on.

Okay, maybe bad modem? Let's try that **** again. This time, another cheap modem: an AZiO/Netis DL-4101. Again, no DSL light. What the ****? This can't just be the modem then!

Third try with a more expensive, for-sure-compatible-with-AT&T modem: my current Actiontec GT701D. Power light = solid green; DSL light = blinking green; Internet light = none; Ethernet light = solid green, sometimes flickering here or there.

I've called AT&T a billion and a half times about this issue over the past two weeks. Nothing. At their suggestion, I even bought a cheap landline phone to test my wall jack. I don't have any landline service, so I don't get a ringtone (although AT&T said I _should_ have a ringtone, since they're obligated by law in my state to provide me a ringtone for 911 emergency calls). Of course, I had my apartment tech come and take a look, and they said that the phone call box works fine; they supposedly tested it by having someone call me from the front desk of my apartment (this is how visitors would typically notify apartment residents that they're waiting outside), and the phone in my room rang.

I tried troubleshooting by clicking on the disconnected "X" in the Network and Sharing Center, and it says: The DNS server isn't responding.

I am at a loss. And AT&T is sure taking their sweet ******* time getting their technician to fix this problem. So I come to you fine people for your expertise. I am 100% willing to admit I'm an idiot who did something wrong, if that turns out to be the case. I just want my ******* Internet back!

And because I don't know the difference, here's my ipconfig and ipconfig/all info...

*ipconfig:*

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9552:8b0b:5532:1b6c%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1


*ipconfig/all:*

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Please, I am begging anyone and everyone to help me fix this issue! I am sick of tethering._


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My DSL light won't come on! I miss having Internet. *

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9552:8b0b:5532:1b6c%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1


I see no dns servers listed. no dns = no internet.

Please post another ipconfig /all but capture all of it. Your's was missing the top half which is the part we need

to do this go to a command prompt
type ipconfig /all and hit enter
right mouse click on the command window title bar and choose EDIT and SELECT ALL
right mouse click on the command window title bar and choose EDIT and COPY

Paste into a post here.


----------



## Herpina (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My DSL light won't come on! I miss having Internet. *



Wand3r3r said:


> I see no dns servers listed. no dns = no internet.
> 
> Please post another ipconfig /all but capture all of it. Your's was missing the top half which is the part we need
> 
> ...


That's actually exactly what I did with the two that I posted.

This is seriously all that I get when I follow those steps for ipconfig /all:
_
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Other perhaps useful info:

I also posted this issue on reddit's r/techsupport, and one guy responded saying this:

"I'm pretty sure the flashing DSL led means that the modem itself is not getting a strong enough DSL signal to establish the connection. Basically, the line between the cabinet (metal box somewhere in your neighbourhood) and the modem is either not there at all, or being filtered to a point where it's not strong enough, once it reaches your walljack."

I do not, however, have any filter on my walljack; it's just the DSL cable plugged straight in there.

Every time I try to set up a new connection (I know, fruitless), I get an error 651. And every time I troubleshoot, it has something to do with no DNS server responding, DNS failed to respond, etc.

What is going on here? My computer works flawlessly with my wireless tether. It also worked fine wired and with wireless at my previous apartment.

Am I not configuring my Actiontec modem correctly or something? I know my VPI/VCI is 0-35 for AT&T, and that's what it's set to on my modem.

I'm so confused._


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: My DSL light won't come on! I miss having Internet. *

This is what a ipconfig /all is supposed to look like. Note the top section which you are missing

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joshs-LT
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-29-E8-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-29-E8-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-72-89-29-E8-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::993c:146f:f1a5:4082%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.107(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 22, 2012 7:50:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 23, 2012 7:50:37 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 229405321
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-C2-79-87-14-FE-B5-BE-09-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.75.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-FE-B5-BE-0A-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9B76A255-62B5-4587-8AFF-1543B70BEC37}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CC688A1D-0965-447D-8E8E-4E5A482C9F13}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{541CA339-DA0F-4EE7-B085-7534C547F0DF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DEA44A56-5A93-4035-A45A-D181244127E5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2cd2:1767:3f57:ff94(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cd2:1767:3f57:ff94%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

You list none of the top stuff which is basically a list of your network cards. You list NONE. The DSL light is the least of your issues. You couldn't get on anyway.

Start by going to Device Manager and review what you see in the network section.
what is listed here and are their yellow exclaimation points?
if so update the drivers

Then follow this article to update your tcp/ip stack.
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

Then lets see another ipconfig /all after a reboot. Don't post all the ipv6 stuff.

Concerning the DSL light. Call your ISP and have them do a line and modem check.


----------



## Herpina (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: My DSL light won't come on! I miss having Internet. *

Aaaaaaand it's AT&T's fault. Completely. They didn't do the installation correctly the first time. And decided to lag for 2 weeks before fixing it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Great. And your ipconfig missing data? How did you solve that?


----------

